# Force CX1 RD w/ double front chainring



## tsunayoshi

So the description for the Force CX1 RD states "for use with single chainring only"

I am going to get a cx bike with Rival 22 Hydro, but am going to swap the RD for the Force CX1 (I want a clutch der.) and run single ring for CX, and go back to double ring for gravel road races. The CX1 description says it will work with any 10/11spd 1:1 actuation shifter, so I know it will work with the rear shifter.

Anyone know why the CX1 RD would only be compatible with a single front ring? I can't see how that would make a difference unless it is just extremely sensitive to chainline.


----------



## tsunayoshi

Am I the only person who has wanted to do this? It is pretty much the only way to get a type2 derailleur with the new 11spd road groups since they are incompatible with the mtb 1x11 group.


----------



## bikesinmud

I had the same vision, that is until I tried it. Running CX1 on my '15 Focus Mares and its bloody brilliant. I was thinking that there wouldn't be enough range with the 11 speed and a 44t that came stock. Trust me, on the road with 25c tires, and at 100+rpm I'm doing well over 30mph. That's plenty of range for gravel racing, which I do and I'm nuts about. I did a CX race this past weekend and swapped my 44t for a 38t. Plenty of range for CX with the 38 and 11-32. The CX1 group just plain works as is, its versatility shines for gravel, cross and road. Just choose your front ring for what course your doing and it'll be perfect. Its quiet. Shifts are crisp and no chain drops at all. Rather than wasting those calories on overthinking this, just try it and you'll see. No reason to have 2x11 if you want a do it all transmission, 1x11 is fine. Only caveat is that SRAM should have an 11sp 11-36 for gravel racing (or should l wait until after inter bike?)


----------



## tsunayoshi

I've done two (3?) gravel races with a 38t x 11-28, and did my last race with a 36/46 x 11-32...I really liked the 46t for the flats. I've done gravel grinders with 42t x 11-28 and occasionally wished for a higher top end trying to stay with a group on long descents in a paceline.

I'm also interested in a couple of events that have some climbs that hit 20% in sections, so having a small ring to go with the 32 is nice...my current bike is rival 10sp w/ an X9 RD (single ring for cx, double for gravel). Hoping to replicate it. Though I guess I could just as easily put a mid-cage force22 RD on for off season and deal with the chain slap. I'll figure something out.


----------



## 007david

Why not just use an X7, X9, or X0 with a type 2 clutch? I mean, those are compatible with the road 10spd stuff (done it many times myself), and if road 10 shifters/derailleurs play along with CX1 shifters/derailleur, then I see no reason it shouldn't work that way as well. You won't have the x-horizon parallel shifting bit, but with as tight as type 2 is, it may not matter.


----------



## tsunayoshi

007david said:


> Why not just use an X7, X9, or X0 with a type 2 clutch? I mean, those are compatible with the road 10spd stuff (done it many times myself), and if road 10 shifters/derailleurs play along with CX1 shifters/derailleur, then I see no reason it shouldn't work that way as well. You won't have the x-horizon parallel shifting bit, but with as tight as type 2 is, it may not matter.


I had a whole response to this, then looked up something and realized you might be right...11spd road shifters are Exact Actuation, and so are the 10spd type2 mtb derailleurs.

I'll have to do more research in that direction. I was under the impression that 11spd road shifters were incompatible with 10spd mtb RDs.

I currently run Rival 10spd shifters w/ an X9 type2 RD, and you are right it is spot on tight (especially with a WolfTooth chainring). Haven't had a single chain drop in two seasons. New bike will be hydro disk brakes, which is why I thought I was limited to a full CX1 build to get reliable 1x11 gearing.


----------



## benmills

This article definitively says that the CX1 doesn't work with a FD because of the X-Horizon feature in the CX1 that doesn't tolerate changes in chain length:

gears - Can double chainrings be used with a clutch-type rear derailleur? - Bicycles Stack Exchange


----------

